# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business: Announcing the Launch of 2ndAmendmentShirts.com

## libertasbella

Just want to let you know that we launched a new site: 2ndAmendmentShirts.com. Weve got all the pro-Second Amendment T-shirts and flags your libertarian heart could ever desire. I hope youll check it out!

----------


## PAF

I will share the site but I have a recommendation:

A silhouette of an innocent girl defending herself from an attacker.

I speak to anti-gun folks often and the first thing that I say is “what a shame about that poor girl, if only she had a gun in her purse she might not have been attacked. The response I get is a long pause, followed by something like “yeah, maybe”, or “I never thought about that before”.

“Come and take it”, sure, it’s bad ass, but too aggressive when trying to change the hearts and minds.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> “Come and take it”, sure, it’s bad ass, but too aggressive when trying to change the hearts and minds.


_"Extremism in defense of liberty is no vice."_ -- Barry Goldwater

Not everything needs to be - or even should be - an effort to "change hearts and minds".

It is at least as important (and probably more so) that the enemies of liberty also be given notice in no uncertain terms that their tyranny will not be tolerated. Simple and blunt (or "aggressive", if you will) declarative slogans such as "come and take it" are an essential part of that notice-giving.

To whatever extent it is actually possible, "changing hearts and minds" is all well and good, and there is certainly a proper place and role for it - but liberty is already doomed if the primary strategy for achieving or maintaining it depends upon winning popularity contests (or placating the skittish).

----------


## PAF

> _"Extremism in defense of liberty is no vice."_ -- Barry Goldwater
> 
> Not everything needs to be - or even should be - an effort to "change hearts and minds".
> 
> It is at least as important (and probably more so) that the enemies of liberty also be given notice in no uncertain terms that their tyranny will not be tolerated. Simple and blunt (or "aggressive", if you will) declarative slogans such as "come and take it" are an essential part of that notice-giving.
> 
> To whatever extent it is actually possible, "changing hearts and minds" is all well and good, and there is certainly a proper place and role for it - but liberty is already doomed if the primary strategy for achieving or maintaining it depends upon winning popularity contests (or placating the skittish).



True all that 

But choice and markets are essential as well.

A family member [yep, a lib] was as anti-gun as anybody could be. Many a discussion, until one day said family member asked for a "not too complicated basic" gun for Christmas ;-)

Thanks for responding, OC, it got me to thinking... along with a silhouette of an innocent girl where others would feel for her, maybe offer something where a silhouette of a girl is shown successfully warning off a would-be attacker.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> A family member [yep, a lib] was as anti-gun as anybody could be. Many a discussion, until one day said family member asked for a "not too complicated basic" gun for Christmas ;-)


Excellent.

But ... _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PAF again_.

So I'm afraid you'll just have to settle for this:

----------

